

HNers: Please give us a new name - shotti

Dear HNers,<p>We're creating an iPhone app "hhhungry", which is a one tap way to find friends to eat with for today's lunch and diner (hhhungry.com).<p>However, we are thinking to a new name for it and we deiced to ask you to help us rename our product.<p>WHY
We' been thinking a new name, since we pivoted and we've heard a lot of complains about our name "hhhungry" especially from "girls". 
However, we've been screwing up renaming it for weeks and weeks. And finally, a devastating fight for a new name among the team made us ask you to inspire us!<p>REWARD
If you give us an inspiring name and you live at San Francisco, New York, or Tokyo,  we'll invite you a sushi dinner. 
You don't live at those cities? We'll send you 3 t-shirts:)<p>VOTE
hhhungry.com
or 
This Thread<p>DEADLINE
March 4th (Sunday)<p>Thanks HN!
======
hbg
Can you update your profile with your email address? I have a name suggestion
for you. It's short,easy to pronounce( .com is available) and I think it would
be good fit for your app. I would be glad to help (you can find email in my
profile).

And also, you want to pick the best possible name for your app so I am not
sure the voting system is a good choice if you have for example name with 10
and name with 7 votes from random users (that is not enough if you have just
votes and don't have any other feedback).

~~~
shotti
hbg, thank you for advice! I know the facebook question isn't best solution,
but I couldn't find any better solution...I thought facebook questions has
transparency at least. Anyway I'll email you soon after lunch:)

------
HardyLeung
Go with names that are not that tricky to remember.

FoodBuddy

EatWithMe!

ShallWeLunch?

LunchYet?

Nom Nom Nom

~~~
shotti
HardyLeug, thank you so much for your great ideas! I added on the facebook
vote site. <http://www.facebook.com/questions/356536851036409>

------
AznHisoka
LunchDate FoodSimple ChowSimple ChowCrowd MeYouLunch MyWasabi ChowOnTheGo
Foodini SushiOnMe iChow BlueMango

~~~
shotti
Thanks AznHisoka! Mywasabi sounds nice! Btw, do you like Hunter x Hunter? I
thought it from your name:)

------
kiwidrew
At the risk of alienating vegetarians:

Meating with Friends (or just "Meating")

~~~
sejje
Meatup

~~~
shotti
Nice! sjje, I added it on the website:) Meat...Meat..

------
mkelley82
Grubster

Grub@

Grub Buddy

Grub Time

Grub Now

Grubbit

Grub-a-Byte

~~~
shotti
Thank you so much mkelley! I love Grubster. I posted on
<http://www.facebook.com/questions/356536851036409>

------
adrianwaj
chewithyou

chewitya

wechoo

add: mechew - as in meet you

------
chmielewski
GluttonFree

teameat

Soupreme

Sous Vida

nicpic

~~~
shotti
Give props for teameat! hahaha

------
momop
FrendzEat

Hungry is the problem and eating is the solution. You are solving the problem,
so I would go along the lines of eating.

~~~
shotti
I love your logic!Thank you for the name and advice:)

------
revorad
Tasty Tuesdays

Hungry Fungry

Plate Pal

Burger Buddy

Disco Diner

Eat with Pete

Munchy Monkey

Hungry Henry

~~~
shotti
I added them on <http://www.facebook.com/questions/356536851036409>!

------
chrisrickard
some random ideas:

Eatings

Foodtap

Lunchon

NowChow

Thyme

~~~
chmielewski
I almost put down NowChow in addition to Ciao, ChowChow, Chowdr, HowChow,
WhoChow, WowChow/ChowWow and WhoaChow.

------
gbog
"Tablée", which in French means a good bunch of friend sitting together at a
table.

~~~
shotti
Merci gbog! I added it on the website.

------
27182818284
>especially from "girls".

Huh?

~~~
shotti
Some of them think hhhungry sounds too muscular for them...they suggest us to
name the product as cute as "Instagram".

------
OoTheNigerian
lunchout lunchapp grubapp

eatand.co

.co is a good tld to explore

~~~
shotti
I added them on <http://www.facebook.com/questions/356536851036409>

------
zerop
foodoo

~~~
shotti
Thanks zerop! we added your idea on
<http://www.facebook.com/questions/356536851036409>

